# Nettoyer écran d'un iMac à écran mat



## Katalamiko (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai recherché dans le forum une solution pour nettoyer mon écran mat sans trouver de réponse (les seules réponses que je trouve sont pour les écrans brillant)
Quel produit utilisé et/ou quel type de chiffon?

De plus, je vais vendre mon iMac, mon clavier est assez sale, je l'ai démonté entièrement mais il reste toujours des saloperies inaccessibles, comment faire de mon clavier un clavier propre?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

Pour l'écran : Chiffon doux légèrement humidifié
Pour la clavier : Tu le retourne, tu tapote, tu prend l'aspirateur et tu aspire (logique), tu prend des coton tige que tu trempe dans de l'alcool et tu passe entre les touches.

Y'as un dossier sur clubic sur justement comment nettoyer son ordi, essaye de le retrouver mais mes conseils suffisent normalement. Sauf si tu rempli ton clavier de bouffe tous les jours.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2010)

Quand j'avais vendu mon iMac G4, j'avais entièrement démonté le clavier pour le nettoyer et le dépoussiérer intérieurement, en suivant ce tutorial
http://www.sterpin.net/prokeyboard.htm


----------



## LS Zaitsev (6 Septembre 2010)

Le clavier d'origine de l'iMac à écran mat (donc un iMac blanc, G5, Core ou Core 2 je crois) se démonte facilement avec la queue d'une cuillère, ensuite tu mets les touches à tremper dans l'eau chaude.
Et nettoyage du support du clavier (il ne doit rester plus que les petits tétons des touches) avec coton tige et alcool.
L'avantage de l'alcool, et de l'eau écarlate aussi, c'est que ça s'évapore très vite, donc même si ça coule ou s'infiltre, peu de dommage.

J'ai moi aussi un écran mat. Pour le nettoyer, et pas le rayer, j'utilise un chiffon à fibre très fine, comme pour les lunettes ou les vinyles, que j'humidifie légèrement, et je frotte en faisant des ronds, pour sécher rapidement et sans laisser de marque.
Je trouve que les chiffons normaux rayent trop facilement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

L'écran de mon iMac Intel de 2006, je le nettoie avec un produit fait pour (et sans alcool) et le chiffon est fourni avec.

Et avec ce produit, je nettoie aussi la coque et le clavier (blanc). Et le nettoyage  régulier du clavier avec ce produit (une fois par mois environ) lui a permis de conserver sa blancheur originelle.


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2010)

Si tu ne mets pas tes doigts plein de graisse sur ton écran (là où ils n'ont rien à faire d'ailleurs ) un chiffon humidifié suffira. 
Pour ma part j'éviterais les produits chimiques "maison", la surface plastique de l'écran pouvant être facilement détériorée. N'employer pour des nettoyages importants (les doigts plein de graisse) que des produits spécifiquement prévus pour cet usage et éventuellement ne pas hésiter à faire un test dans un coin de l'écran avant de le badigeonner entièrement.


----------

